# My betta is sick and I don't know what to do!



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I have had my betta for over 2 years, and he has always been very active and healthy. I had him in a 3 gallon tank and just moved him to a 5 gallon today. For the past few months he has been very lethargic and laying on the bottom of the tank on his side. It seems like he has trouble swimming, but he has still been eating a little bit. For lack of a better description, the main thing that looks wrong with him is his anus - it has turned black and looks like it is rotting. I added a little epsom salt (1/2 tsp) when I put him in the new tank today and am not sure what else I can do for him. I just don't have the heart to give up just yet. Any help will be greatly appreciated. 

These are the best photos I can get right now.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 5gal
What temperature is your tank? room temperature, currently 70F
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? Yes
Is your tank heated? No
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Aqua Culture Betta Pellet Food
How often do you feed your betta fish? Once daily

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Bi-Weekly
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? He was in a 3 gallon tank before today and I always did 100% changes
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Aqua Safe

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? N/A

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Looks to have dark "rot" near anus, seems on the thin side
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Lethargic, swimming funny, lays on side
When did you start noticing the symptoms? It's been a while, a month or so, I just thought he was getting old at first, didn't notice the rot
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Added 1/2tsp epsom salt to water today
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? I've had him for over 2 years


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Oh dear..

It looks like his sales and fin are dying pr something burnt him.

Did the black part happen really quickly? There is "something" that has been known to attack bettas with rapid dying of the fins and body but it has only been reported in blue bettas. 

The salt - when you added it, was his fins already black? 
PS - his anus is actually by his head not the tail.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh right, haha I guess in between anal/caudal fins would have been a better description. Anyway, yes, he's had the black for almost as long as he's been acting weird. I just added the salt today when I put him in his new tank. 1/2tsp to 5 gallons, so not very much. Something I just noticed - it almost looks like there are bones sticking out from the rot...is that possible?  

Is it treatable? Is it contagious? Should I euthanize him? Poor guy, I feel so bad.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

It does look like what happened to my poor Venom a year and a half ago  The weird thing that happens to blue bettas. I have no advice, one of my girls looked like this and I euth'd her  Even though I could have tried treatments, she was miserable and I couldn't let it go on any further. I'm so sorry this is happening, he's a beautiful boy!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I wish I could help more I just dont know, but AQ salt would be better right now instead of espom salt. Did he have any fin rot before this started ? It could be advanced fin rot that is now getting to his body. Good luck I think it is treatable with the AQ salt and extra clean water for now until someone else comes along that knows more what to do. I sure feel bad for you and him both, hang in there !!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry, there isn't a cure for this disease yet. :/ I need to contact Sakura.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Aww... I thought it only happened to blue bettas... 
But it looks like he has fin melt at the same time.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

:I the disease you all are talking about doesn't ONLY attack BLUE bettas. there's NOTHING different between blues and other colors, other than that. the color. 

Sakura is the best person to contact, but it looks like it's already reached the body... it'd need some SUPER strong medications....


----------



## Aqua Betta (Oct 13, 2012)

Carbonxxkid,

I hope you were able to contact Sakura8 - she really helped me with my BeBe when he was sick. Sakura is excellent with emergencies. 

I'm sorry that I don't have any advice, since I am a new Betta owner. I can only offer encouragement for you to not give up. Good luck.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

It seems that blue bettas are more likely to get it or at least, all the other cases I have seen on here were blue. I think the theory has something to do with overbreeding of blue's. Then again, red's are also very common too...

Anyways, you said he has been like this for 2 months or so? All of the others we have seen on here have had a sudden onset of this mystery rot and all were dead within 24 hours. That's why I asked about salt, I was thinking maybe it burned him. or sometimes a heater will break and the fish gets a chemical burn. 

I think I recall someone fighting it off with Kanaplex. However I have never seen it in stores, only online. maybe triple sulfa or furan 2?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

start with an antibacterial ...start with furan 2...


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for all your help! It has been going on for a while, so it doesn't sound like the mysterious blue betta disease. I couldn't find any pictures that looked like what my guy is suffering from, either. I plan on going to the store after work today and picking up a heater for him so I will look at getting some aquarium salt and some medication. I hope he can recover, he seems like a fighter for holding on this long!


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, this photo was taken of Scully in July. This is pretty much what he has always looked like before this disease took over - does he look sick in this photo? I'm wondering how long this has really been going on. Thanks!


----------



## jsgossamer (Oct 11, 2012)

I also think the water temp is too cool. should be closer to 78. Im sorry I cant help with the disease, but am sorry you are going through this.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Is the blackish patch on his tail his normal coloring? If not, then it looks like fin rot. As I wrote before, it also looks like he has fin melt. You're going to need some very strong medications, I'm not too sure which medication is the best in this case, but you are more than likely to need some.
The temperature should be around 80


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes, he has always had that. I suppose it is possible he was sick when I rescued him from Walmart and because I didn't know he has just slowly been getting worse. I will look for some medication today but I have a feeling I might just end his suffering. He just looks so sad. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, I did not buy any medication but I did get a heater.

I am trying the AQ Salt method from this website: http://bettasplendid.weebly.com/fin-rot-101.html and just trying to keep him comfortable for now. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Maybe he is just old. 2 years is a good run for a walmart betta. 
I'm thinking of that was rot, it would of fallen off by now?

His fins look kinda funky but he dosen't really LOOK sick in that pic.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I just added 3tsp/gal of AQ Salt to my tank. Believe it or not, he has already perked up! This is a good sign! He is still not swimming around, but his dorsal fin is raised up and he is not laying on his side anymore, so I'm thinking positive.

Now, my biggest question is - I am supposed to do 100% water changes every day and re-add 1tsp/gal of the salt according to that website. My tank is brand new and is not cycled yet...is this going to pose a problem, or just go with it?


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

That is pretty old... 
Fin melt is different from fin rot and is more aggressive. I think there is a section on fin Melt in the Disease sticky.
That's great he's doing better!  how big is your tank? You may not need to do 100% water changes everyday.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

It is a 5 gallon tank. 

I am going to bring him home some Daphnia magnas from work tomorrow and see if he will eat them, he has not shown interest in his pellets since being moved into the new tank.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi carbonxxkidd and welcome to the forum. Poor guy, he looks pretty sad. Looks like some very nasty fin rot may have crept in there. That black strip on his caudal looks suspicious and although he had it for a long time, I wonder if it wasn't fin rot brewing. 

Treatment with AQ salt: always add in only the same amount of salt that you remove with each water change. So if you take out 50% of the water, that's 2.5 gallons so add back in 2.5 tsps. Never add in the whole amount of salt unless you removed it. Salt doesn't evaporate so it would just build up and become toxic.

If you'd like to treat him with meds as well, then I'd recommend API Triple Sulfa but ONLY if you are NOT allergic to sulfa meds. If you are allergic, then go with API Furan-2.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Hi carbonxxkidd and welcome to the forum. Poor guy, he looks pretty sad. Looks like some very nasty fin rot may have crept in there. That black strip on his caudal looks suspicious and although he had it for a long time, I wonder if it wasn't fin rot brewing.
> 
> Treatment with AQ salt: always add in only the same amount of salt that you remove with each water change. So if you take out 50% of the water, that's 2.5 gallons so add back in 2.5 tsps. Never add in the whole amount of salt unless you removed it. Salt doesn't evaporate so it would just build up and become toxic.
> 
> If you'd like to treat him with meds as well, then I'd recommend API Triple Sulfa but ONLY if you are NOT allergic to sulfa meds. If you are allergic, then go with API Furan-2.


Thank you! He does look sad, and I know most of it is my fault  I'm hoping the AQ treatment will work. Just to clarify, from what you are saying, 50% water changes are okay as long as I add back in the right amount of salt? How long should I wait to see results before going the medication route? There were so many different medicines at Petsmart but I don't think I saw either that you mentioned. I might have to go to a specialty store. I hope he can pull through this, it'd be nice to have him around for a couple more years. Thank you so much again.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

No, no, it's not your fault! These things happen to fish. Every one, from the most advanced fishkeeper to the newbie, goes through this. 

Yes, 50% should be just fine, especially since it makes adding back in the salt easier. 

Since the rot has already advanced to his body, I would try meds as soon as you can find them.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Sounds good, thank you. 

It is okay to do the AQ salt + water changes + meds? Or should I stop the AQ salt when I add the meds?


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

You should be okay to add everything all at once. I hope he gets better


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, the salt should be fine with the meds. Good luck!


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I found the Triple Sulfa at Petsmart and put in 1/2 packet (it says 1 packet for 10gal). My question now is it says to redose tomorrow and then do a water change the next day, but with the AQ salt I am supposed to do a water change tomorrow too? What should I do?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Go ahead and redose and do the water change the next day. The salt will be okay, as it doesn't evaporate. The main reason we suggest the frequent water changes is to keep the water as clean as possible to minimize chances of infection. I can't remember if I mentioned this before, but only replace as much salt as you take out.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks, I will do a water change tomorrow then. How long should I keep up with the medication? 

This morning I noticed he was moving around a little bit more. His eyes looked different too, like they had a pupil and iris instead of just being totally black like they were. I'm not sure f this is a good sign or not. He did not show interest in his pellet food this morning but I am bringing him some live Daphnia magna from work so hopefully he will be excited about that. Curious to see how he looks when I get home this afternoon...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I think the recommended course is 5 days. 

Not sure about the eyes. For me, it depends on the angle of light. One betta looks like he has black eyes if I look at him from one angle but blue eyes with pupils from a different angle.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Okay, I think you are right about the light...I just never noticed it before. He did have a different type of light in his old tank so that could be it.

I brought a bunch of Daphnia magnas home for him today and he has eaten quite a bit - yay! Will bettas overeat when fed live food? This betta is pretty thin and needs nourishment, but just for further reference. Is it okay for me to feed him live daphnia often, or should I reserve it for every once in a while? I have access to as many as I want whenever I want so if he can/should eat them every day that is possible. Thanks!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It's okay to feed live daphnia every day for now but once he gets back to health, it would be a good idea to switch his foods around so he gets a more balanced diet. Like pellets one day, daphnia the next. 

The daphnia is excellent because it will help clean his little system out.

So glad to hear he's eating something.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

He usually gets pellets, so that won't be a problem to switch them up. He looks pretty fat right now (for the first time in months)! The best part about the daphnia is they swim right up to him instead of him having to go to the top for floating pellets. 

Thank you again Sakura for all your help, things are looking up for my poor guy.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You're welcome. Live food is excellent for sick fish. They'll eat that when they won't eat anything else.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Day 2 of the Triple Sulfa and I can't really tell if it's helping. He is definitely more active, and has eaten every Daphnia I have given him (he's probably eaten at least 50 large adults between yesterday and today). His color might be improving a little bit, but otherwise he is still laying mostly on his side and still having trouble swimming. I did a water change today. I have two more days of using the Triple Sulfa and it says on the box that repeating treatment may be necessary.

I took these pictures today, maybe the experts can tell me a prognosis?
























This is pretty much how he lays all the time, on his side with his head raised a little bit.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

The fact that he's eating is great but other than that, the poor guy looks pretty sad. If it's necessary, you can put him in a cup or container filled with tank water and float him in his tank. That way, he can reach the surface easier to breathe.

You're very lucky. If he didn't have live food, he would most certainly be gone. If he can keep eating and keep his strength up, that's good. I'm pretty concerned though because it does look like the rot is starting in on his body.  I have a feeling a repeat course of the Triple Sulfa will be necessary.

You're doing a great job with him and he is very lucky to have you.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Poor guy 

Can he swim good enough to reach the surface? I think I would tape a cup to the side of the tank and float him


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes, it has been on his body all along I think - I mentioned earlier in the thread that I'm pretty sure his bones are sticking out.  It doesn't seem to have gotten any worse though once I started treatment, which is good. 

I am planning on repeating the Triple Sulfa once I'm done with the 4 day course. I have enough to do 5 total treatments with the Triple Sulfa (1 box has 10 packets, 2 packets per 4 day treatment), but I don't know if I should keep going with it that long. 

He doesn't seem to have any trouble getting to the surface, but he does swim up there very fast and then right back down so I might try floating him. I will be bringing him more Daphnia today.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Here's another photo that I took today - this will be the 4th day of adding Triple Sulfa to his tank.








You can really see the extent of the damage here. It still has not gotten any worse, so I hope that means it's improving. He seems to be having a little easier time moving around his tank today, and is fat with Daphnia.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:shock: Oh dear, it really has gone to his body. I can see some pus-filled ulcers there. 

What I wish could be done is actually applying something to that affected area . . . but it would probably take a veterinarian for that. I would definitely continue with the Triple Sulfa. What a little fighter he is to carry on while his butt's being eaten away.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I still feel like such a terrible betta owner. I found a photo of him from February 2011, and he did not have ANY of that blue/black stuff at all but still had melting fins. He was suffering then and it has just slowly progressed. My poor guy. 

I am floating him in a cup in his tank now - he seemed very stressed out at first but now seems more relaxed. He has been in there since about 8pm last night and has not pooped at all, a little worried about that. I changed the water in his cup this morning with fresh out of the tank. I am doing a water change in his tank today and will be adding more Triple Sulfa. It really would be a miracle for him to pull through this...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sometimes it's hard to tell the difference between normal color change in bettas and disease-caused color change. Don't feel bad, these things happen. Even healthy bettas can have fins that don't look normal.

The daphnia should help keep his system regular so hopefully he'll poop soon.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes, he has pooped a few times now. He is also eating his pellets again which is good because I won't be able to get more Daphnia until Tuesday. I will update with pictures once I can see some improvement in his fins. For what it's worth he does seem to be feeling a bit better even though I can't see any differences in his appearance...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh that's great. If he seems to be feeling better, hopefully that means the rot has stopped advancing. Now we need to wait for the dead tissue to fall off so new tissue can grow back. However, the damage is severe enough that his fins may never grow back properly.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I am expecting him to not look 100% normal but that's okay as long as he is healthy and happy! None of the black/blue stuff has fallen off yet. I started my 2nd treatment cycle with the Triple Sulfa yesterday, should I continue treating with that until I see new growth or when should I stop? I already know to stop with the AQ salt at 10 days. Thanks again!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'd continue with the Triple Sulfa until the end of its course and then stop for a day or two to give him some recovery time. If the rot seems truly gone by then, we can stop treatment but if it seems like it might start advancing, we'll start him back on the Triple Sulfa.

If you have a product like API Stress Coat or Kordon Fish Protector, that will help protect those open wounds from further infection.

Really rooting for this little guy to pull through.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Okay, sounds good. My last dose of this treatment will be on Tuesday so I will give him a break then. I have Aqua Safe, which is a lot like Stress Coat I think? I add some when I do water changes. Should I be adding more?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If the instructions say it's safe to add a bit more, then I would go ahead and do that. The idea is to coat the open wounds with slime coat and products like Aqua Safe and Stress Coat encourage the product of more slime coat.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

carbonxxkidd said:


> Oh right, haha I guess in between anal/caudal fins would have been a better description. Anyway, yes, he's had the black for almost as long as he's been acting weird. I just added the salt today when I put him in his new tank. 1/2tsp to 5 gallons, so not very much. Something I just noticed - it almost looks like there are bones sticking out from the rot...is that possible?
> 
> Is it treatable? Is it contagious? Should I euthanize him? Poor guy, I feel so bad.


I lost one of my betta's to this disease, some say its some form of columnaris, but there isn't much you can do, it takes about 24 hours for the fish to succumb, I'm very sorry, so far for the mystery disease there is no cure. Just keep his water clean, warm, and love, at least the betta will be happy and cared for till he dies.

If it gets worse or he seems to be in pain u can always euthanise him. I never had the heart to do it. My betta stopped being able to swim and he drowned to death...


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

asukabetta said:


> I lost one of my betta's to this disease, some say its some form of columnaris, but there isn't much you can do, it takes about 24 hours for the fish to succumb, I'm very sorry, so far for the mystery disease there is no cure. Just keep his water clean, warm, and love, at least the betta will be happy and cared for till he dies.
> 
> If it gets worse or he seems to be in pain u can always euthanise him. I never had the heart to do it. My betta stopped being able to swim and he drowned to death...


I'm pretty sure he just has a really bad fin/tail rot. He has been getting worse for months, and hasn't gotten any worse since the treatment started. I have high hopes that he will recover!


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> If the instructions say it's safe to add a bit more, then I would go ahead and do that. The idea is to coat the open wounds with slime coat and products like Aqua Safe and Stress Coat encourage the product of more slime coat.


There is nothing on the Aqua Safe bottle about adding more for their slime coat. My mom told me that she has Stress Coat and it says to add a teaspoon per 10gal for extra slime coat, so I just followed that instruction with the Aqua Safe. Hope it's okay...


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Is it possible for Scully to have new fin growth on the black parts? Nothing has fallen off, but it looks like there is a clear lining to his back end and fins.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It is possible, yes. That would be very encouraging. 

I think, generally, it's pretty hard to overdose on most water conditioners so you should be okay with the Aqua Safe.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Alright, so today is day 8 of the Triple Sulfa. I read somewhere to use it for 10 days, so I am going to do that since I am also using the AQ salt for 10 days. Anyway, I am attaching a couple photos, the first is from yesterday and the second is from today. Based on the pictures, it really doesn't look like he has improved at all. I am going to stop all treatments on the Friday the 9th and do a 50% water change and put my filter media back in.
What now?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

My best advice would be to give him a week off all meds and then start him on a powerful punch of neomycin and kanamycin together. These meds can be found in Seachem Neoplex and Seachem Kanaplex, both of which usually must be ordered online and can be found at Pet Supplies | Dog & Cat Supplies, Pet Meds | DrsFosterSmith.com Pet Products. If you think he is strong enough to withstand it, we can add Seachem ParaGuard to this mix for an even more potent medication. However, this is very strong and although it might knock that infection, it might knock him too. :/

Whatever you do, keep him eating. Once the little guy stops eating, it's all over.

You're doing an excellent job. Without you and your live daphnia, I have a feeling he would be dead by now.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Oofda. 

I will definitely give him a week off. Do you think administering the Triple Sulfa again would do anything or not? I don't really want to spend money on more meds, I hate to say it. I also don't want to put him under more stress than need be. I don't have the heart to euthanize him, so if anything he will be comfortable and get all the daphnia he wants until he's ready to go...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

We can try the Triple Sulfa again but the only downside is it can cause kidney damage after prolonged use. 

Ideally then, what I would do is take him off the Triple Sulfa when the second course is finished. If he is acting okay and the rot doesn't advance, keep him off for a week and then start him on 1 tsp of AQ salt per gallon for 14 days. If the rot does advance, start him back on the Triple Sulfa ASAP and we'll have to hope his kidneys hold out.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Does AQ salt also cause kidney damage? Tomorrow I will do a 50% water change and give him nothing but clean water for 7 days (with probably at least a 25% water change every day). I will then start back up with the AQ salt for two weeks, and hope to see some improvement.

On the plus side, since he has been moved into his new tank and has been taken care of, the rot does not seem to have gotten any worse. It has not gotten better either, but not worse, so that is good. I will update again in a few days to see how things are going. Thanks again!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Longterm use of AQ salt can cause organ damage but I think it has to be really longterm use, like using it every day for months.

Good luck!


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks!

Someone on a different site told me to try using Jungle Fungus Cure. It is super cheap at Walmart, so readily available...do you think that is worth a try also? If so, should I still give him a few days off of medication before trying it?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I would still give him a few days off from any meds since he's had 10 days straight of the Triple Sulfa. 

Is Jungle Fungus Cure the one that comes in fizzy tabs? *is hesitant* Personally, the better choice would be API Labs Fungus Cure liquid, which you can get at Petsmart. If you can find the liquid form, it should be less than $5. The medications in the API one would be more effective. However, the Jungle Labs one won't hurt him and could help, as its principal ingredient, nitrafurazone, can be effective against fin rot. But I've also heard it has some ingredients that aren't suited for fish and can be harmful. 

The choice is definitely up to you but definitely give him those few days off from meds and do a complete water change before adding any meds.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

He had a 50% water change today, and I did not add anything (no salt, no meds). Do you think I should continue doing 50% changes every day now that there are no medications in the water?

Yes, I think the Jungle stuff is the fizzy tabs. I will look at Petsmart for the API stuff though and might try that. Something I can get locally is just a lot easier and cheaper than having to order it off the internet.

Random question that may or may not apply: do bettas like hard or soft water better? Or a mixture? I have been using hard water from my kitchen sink to fill my tanks but I do have a water softener. If softer water would be more beneficial to my sick guy, I can do a mixture or just take soft water from the bathtub or something. Thanks!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you don't mind doing 50% changes every day and it's not stressing Scully out, then that would be good.

Bettas are pretty adaptable to most water params and can tolerate extremely soft to extremely hard water. If your guy has always been in hard water, it's probably best to leave him in it at least for now so we don't further shock his system with a change.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Okay, thanks! I will keep up with the hard water then. He seems fine after the first 50% water change, so I will do that again tomorrow. If he seems too stressed I'll cut it back to a smaller change.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sounds good. What a little fighter. You're doing a great job with him.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

You should see him eat! He eats everything I give him! It really is amazing, given how he looks and swims. He wants to recover, I have faith in him.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm just so glad he's eating. Once they stop wanting to eat, it's all over.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I've been lurking this thread.... 
so just stopping to say....

fight on!


----------



## hynesh9792 (Nov 4, 2012)

How is the little guy doing?


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

He's hanging in there! Still no real improvement, but he is still eating all the daphnia he can possibly fit in his tummy so that's good!


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I actually found this thread of a betta with a similar problem from a few years back. Of course they never updated to see if the betta recovered and how they cured him!  

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?100263-Betta-body-fin-rot!!!!


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

I feel that bettas are subjected to so much from the time they are hatched to when they are stocked at the pet stores that the odds are stacked against them thriving for the long term. Your betta is lucky that he ended up with you, he is feasting on yummy bugs, if his life is cut a bit short at least it will be content.


----------



## hynesh9792 (Nov 4, 2012)

I really hope he will get better. Them NOT eating is a first sign something is wrong. So your guy eating is a GREAT sign :-D I'm glad there are so many people that treat their fish as they would any other pet. My husband has a 75 gallon cichlid tank and it is BEAUTIFUL. I have a 20 gallon with 5 glofish, a guppy and some new guppy babies in a breeder tank and of course my little baby Junior. The first thing I do is talk to all of the fish when I get up lol and it's the first thing I do when I come home. 

Junior (my betta) acts like a puppy. When I wake up and go out there, he gets SOOO excited. I feel like its not just b/c I feed him, b/c even when he's not hungry, he just loves to look at me and he loves when I talk to him. He wiggles back and forth SO much especially when I first wake up and when I come home. It's almost like he's bored all day or something.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

So, today, I ended up adding more medication to Scully's tank. His tail is probably going to fall off in a day or two, the rot has progressed quite a bit. My mom had some of those Jungle Fungus Clear tabs so I just added 1/2 of one of those and some AQ salt again. My tank water is a nice greenish color now. Other than the rot getting worse, he is still eating a ton. I'm going to use the Jungle stuff/AQ salt for the rest of the week and hope I see some improvement...


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

I wouldn't mix the meds and the salt, I'd do one or the other. Many meds have salt in them and you end up with too much if you use both.


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

*strength*

Heya,

You mentioned you got a heater for his tank -- what is the temp like now?


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

It's at 78 degrees. The heater I bought keeps it at that constantly, it's a Tetra heater for 2-15 gallons. 

Someone on a different website (who told me to try the Jungle Fungus Clear) told me to use it with salt. I didn't put very much in, 3tsp, so like 0.6tsp/gal.


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

Do you have a thermometer in the tank? Just wondering, because the non-adjustable heaters are not particularly well calibrated.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Yep. The thermometer has read a constant 78 since I put in the heater


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

The salt should be okay with the Fungus Cure.

Another thing to try is a double strength methylene blue bath. You can get methylene blue at Petsmart, as far as I'm aware. You will want to use a different tank though, or even an old rubbermaid container because methylene blue stains and can also wreck any beneficial bacteria going on. You would use 1 tsp of 2.303% methylene blue per 5 gallons and leave Scully in this for 30 minutes, twice a day, for probably 3 days.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm sorry to say that Scully has really taken a turn for the worse. All the medications, warm water, and live daphnia have not improved his condition at all, unfortunately. He's still eating, barely, but all of his fins are melted, split, and turning black. His tail is almost completely gone and he is really having a hard time getting around. I literally have to put food right in front of his face for him to eat. We fought hard, but I think it's time to send him to the rainbow bridge. 

Thanks to everyone for their help and advice (expecially Sakura8). I have learned a lot through this experience. I hope I never have to deal with something like this again. I now know the signs of illness and know how to properly take care of my tank and my fish(thanks to this wonderful forum) so my future bettas will hopefully stay healthy.

RIP Scully, you were a great fish!


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Sometimes a final act of kindness is just so hard...so sorry.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that, carbon.  Scully put up an epic fight and he couldn't have done it without your help. You gave him the best chance he ever possibly had and he was one lucky fellow to have been rescued by you. He was a special little guy.


----------



## Aqua Betta (Oct 13, 2012)

Carbon,

You really did a lot for Scully - you're an excellent Betta owner for trying so many different things to help him. I believe that he knew you were really trying to help him. Thanks to all of the other posters who helped, especially Sakura8, who also helped me with my BeBe when he was sick. Take care of yourself.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have been keeping an eye on this thread for a while. Honestly i'm suprised he held on as long as he did.
you tried absolutely everything you could for him, it was just too agressive of disease. I hope this doesnt deter you from every getting another betta. Any betta would be absolutely lucky to have someone as caring as you to take care of them!
I'm so sorry that you have to lose him, I know they can become dear friends, but atleast he isnt suffering anymore!


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you all for your sympathy. It's still hard for me to believe that I have had bettas my whole life and only just learned the "basics" on how to keep them thriving. I never even knew what fin rot was/looked like until Scully, and he had gotten to the point where there was no doubt in my mind how sick he was. When he first was moved into the 5 gallon tank I bought (right at the beginning of treatment), I had seen a gorgeous little crown tail (now named Krycek) at my local Petsmart while I was buying meds, and couldn't say no to him. He lived in Scully's old 2 gallon (I thought it was 3 at the start of this posting) for a month until Scully passed. This guy got twice weekly water changes AND a heater, so right off the bat he was better taken care of than Scully was the majority of his life. When Scully passed, I cleaned out his tank and divided it so I could have Krycek in one side, and a new betta (Tooms) in the other. I'm hoping with all I learned through Scully's sickness and your help that I can keep them in good health for the rest of their lives. You can see pictures of them and their tank here: Krycek and Tooms

Thanks again for all your support!


----------



## Aqua Betta (Oct 13, 2012)

That's great Carbon. I checked out their pics - they are both beautiful!


----------

